# Les vieux trentenaires....



## clampin (24 Juin 2004)

c'est par ici


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

Quelle Chance!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

déjà bu


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Ouaip. Je l'ai relue avec plaisir


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

Excellent. Bon, il faudrait le faire le même genre par rapport aux cinquantenaires. 

 Genre : 
 - Ils croient que la télé a toujours existé et n'imaginent même pas les actualités au cinéma.
 - Ils pensent que De Gaulle est mort en 52 avant JC
 - Ils n'ont pas idée de ce qu'étaient les bouchons du midi avant qu'il y ait des autoroutes jusqu'en Espagne.
 - Ils pensent que le mur de berlin a été construit en 1945 ou alors que c'est un groupe de hard rock 
 - Ils croient que Johnny n'a jamais été jeune.
 - Et qu'à cinquante ans, on est vieux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Excellent. Bon, il faudrait le faire le même genre par rapport aux cinquantenaires.
> 
> Genre :
> - Ils croient que la télé a toujours existé et n'imaginent même pas les actualités au cinéma.
> ...


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2004)

_Tu comprends le texte ci-dessus et tu souris en te disant "putain..."_

Putain!!!!!!! 

_Les enfants te disent maintenant madame ou monsieur et te vouvoient_

Il y a pire! Il y a quelques temps j'ai croisé un groupe de djeunes qui se passaient en loucedé un truc fumant et conique. Me voyant arriver ils l'ont caché!  Ca, ca tue! 

_Tu as besoin de plus d?1 matinée pour te remettre d?une nuit blanche (si si)._

Plus d'une matinée? Plus d'une semaine, oui! Ceci étant, nous nous couchons souvent les derniers aussi. Il faut avant racompagner tous les gamins qui vomissent et les border! 

_Tes amis se marient._

ca, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de pire!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

lol ! effectivement c'est pas ça le pire : C'est même la principale cause de nuits blanches


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ....Il y a pire! Il y a quelques temps j'ai croisé un groupe de djeunes qui se passaient en loucedé un truc fumant et conique. Me voyant arriver ils l'ont caché!  Ca, ca tue! ...


PAREIL !!!

Et moi qui essaye malgré tout de leur sourire, en cherchant une complicité du regard, mais, penses-tu ! Ils me prennent pour un vieux crouton et doivent s'imaginer que j'en veux à leur virginité !!  :affraid: Petits c...s !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Arff ! Le pire pour moi, c'était la semaine dernière ... j'avais déposé ma voiture au garage et j'avais pris le bus ... un jeune gars (bien élevé, faut l'admettre !!!:rateau: ) m'a proposé de me donner sa place ... que, bien entendu, j'ai refusé tout net en le remerciant !!!   

... ce jour-là, je me suis senti "vieux" ! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## camisol (24 Juin 2004)

Ce que je préfère, maintenant, c'est quand une vendeuse me dit, avec un petit sourire en coin : 
- Et pour vous, jeune homme, qu'est-ce que ce sera ?


Après, je marche comme Peter Pan, en volant !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

_*Clochette !!!!!* Mais reviens !!!! Mais non, je le referai plus rooohhh !!!! Pffff ! Fait pas ta bêcheuse viens ici j'te dis !!_


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Ouais, et bien je suis au-dessus de tout ces vieux trentenaires... je fais partie des "encore" plus vieux 
Mais, put1, parfois çà fait bizarre, comme hier soir tiens : tous ces ados qui me regardaient de travers au concert de METALLICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je préfère, maintenant, c'est quand une vendeuse me dit, avec un petit sourire en coin :
> - Et pour vous, jeune homme, qu'est-ce que ce sera ?
> 
> 
> Après, je marche comme Peter Pan, en volant !



Y'a mieux! Lorsqu'une nana te demande pour un papelard ta date de naissance, et que ensuite tu vois son regard par en dessous qui mate ta main gauche vierge de toute bague! le plus jouissif, c'est quand ensuite elle te regarde en face et que tu vois que subitement le ton de la discussion va glisser


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Ah ouais !!! J'en ai déjà rêvé de ça


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais !!! J'en ai déjà rêvé de ça



1- Ne pas se marier
2- Attendre la quarantaine, age béni!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2004)

Effectivement elle se dit sans doute ce que nous nous disons à propos des femmes qui n'ont rien non plus à la main gauche


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arff ! Le pire pour moi, c'était la semaine dernière ... j'avais déposé ma voiture au garage et j'avais pris le bus ... un jeune gars (bien élevé, faut l'admettre !!!:rateau: ) m'a proposé de me donner sa place ... que, bien entendu, j'ai refusé tout net en le remerciant !!!
> 
> ... ce jour-là, je me suis senti "vieux" ! :rateau: :rateau:




 :hein:  c'est malin ZeBig, j'ai failli cracher mon café sur mon zoli écran, à cause de toi ... 
 voulant éviter la catastrophe, je me suis retenue, du coup je me suis étouffée ... :sick:

Bon là ça va je reprends mon souffle !!! 
* que c'est bon de rire  !!!!!!*


----------



## bengilli (24 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 1- Ne pas se marier
> 2- Attendre la quarantaine, age béni!



c'est cela thérese rassure toi comme tu peux

Moi j'ai treize ans (private joke)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pire! Il y a quelques temps j'ai croisé un groupe de djeunes qui se passaient en loucedé un truc fumant et conique. Me voyant arriver ils l'ont caché!  Ca, ca tue!



Ça m'est arrivé il n'y à pas très longtemps ... ils l'ont pas caché en me voyant, y'en à même un qui m'a demandé :
"Heu steuplé, t'as pas du feu ?"  

On me dit encore mademoiselle ... ouf ... :rose:

par contre là ou je commence à m'inquiéter, c'est quand : 

- je trouve *super* jeunes les filles qui ont (après vérification) 20-22 ans ...  :mouais: 
- je pense en revoyant un ou une amie de classe : "waouuuu il/elle a pris un p'tit coup de vieux" (doit être pareil pour moi ...  )
- que je vois arriver à grand pas, le nombre 30 ... et ça ... ça me plait pas ...  :hein:   ...


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est cela thérese rassure toi comme tu peux
> 
> Moi j'ai treize ans (private joke)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est cela thérese rassure toi comme tu peux



Faux frère il a moult raisons de ne pas avoir d'inquiètudes  Il semble que la truffe soit encore altière, fraîche et humide


----------



## clampin (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arff ! Le pire pour moi, c'était la semaine dernière ... j'avais déposé ma voiture au garage et j'avais pris le bus ... un jeune gars (bien élevé, faut l'admettre !!!:rateau: ) m'a proposé de me donner sa place ... que, bien entendu, j'ai refusé tout net en le remerciant !!!
> 
> ... ce jour-là, je me suis senti "vieux" ! :rateau: :rateau:



Pareil pour moi dans le train.... et dire que le jeune s'est proposer de me donner la place, alors qu'a coté y avait une femme enceinte... du coup la femme enceinte a fait la moue, et je lui ait proposer de s'assoir a ma place... ce qu'elle a fait en souriant et le jeune type m'a regardé d'un drole d'oeil....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Ça pourrait être pire : moi, le chiffre le 30 c'est s'éloigner qu'il fait à grand pas  Bon. MAis ça me rassure, apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> que je vois arriver à grand pas, le nombre 30 ... et ça ... ça me plait pas ... :hein:  ...


Arf ! t'en fais pas Lorna !!! 
Je me suis dit ça à 29 ans, 39 ans, 49 ans ... et c'est passé "comme dans du beurre" !!! 
Maintenant ... j'ai décidé de ne plus rien me dire !!!:love: 
(quoique ... vivement "69" ....     !!!)
:casse:


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2004)

clampin et zebig a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi dans le train....



Coupez vous les cheveux, et cessez de boire de la bière! vous ressemblerez moins a des vieilles enceintes!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Coupez vous les cheveux, et cessez de boire de la bière! vous ressemblerez moins a des vieilles enceintes!


C'est pas parce qu'on est des beaux parleurs qu'il faut nous comparer à des enceintes !!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
Pfffffff !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arff ! Le pire pour moi, c'était la semaine dernière ... j'avais déposé ma voiture au garage et j'avais pris le bus ... un jeune gars (bien élevé, faut l'admettre !!!:rateau: ) m'a proposé de me donner sa place ... que, bien entendu, j'ai refusé tout net en le remerciant !!!
> 
> ... ce jour-là, je me suis senti "vieux" ! :rateau: :rateau:



Il a du avoir peur d'un accident de tongue non pourvue de la semelle anti-dérapante nécessaire lors des freinages


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arff ! Le pire pour moi, c'était la semaine dernière ... j'avais déposé ma voiture au garage et j'avais pris le bus ... un jeune gars (bien élevé, faut l'admettre !!!:rateau: ) m'a proposé de me donner sa place ... que, bien entendu, j'ai refusé tout net en le remerciant !!!
> 
> ... ce jour-là, je me suis senti "vieux" ! :rateau: :rateau:



Ceci dit, dans ton malheur, tu as croisé un spécimen rare de djeunz poli


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'on est des beaux parleurs qu'il faut nous comparer à des enceintes !!!!



Vantard!    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (...) - que je vois arriver à grand pas, le nombre 30 ... et ça ... ça me plait pas ...  :hein:   ...



On est du même bateau, de la même année.  Et, voir filer la vingtaine... ça me plaît pas trop non plus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vantard!   :love:


... ...nostalgie ! 
Je repense à mon vieux Teppaz couleur "crême" qui doit probablement dormir pour l'éternité au fond d'une de mes armoires....


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pire! Il y a quelques temps j'ai croisé un groupe de djeunes qui se passaient en loucedé un truc fumant et conique. Me voyant arriver ils l'ont caché!  Ca, ca tue!



c'est le 501 ça !


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juin 2004)

J'ai fini par m'y habituer mais je ne comprenais pas pourquoi, progressivement, j'intéressais de moins en moins les filles "d'une certaine génération". Puis il y a quelques mois, une collègue me fait véritablement du rentre-dedans et je me dis "qu'est-ce qu'elle veut? elle serait mieux avec un gars de son âge" puis elle m'a dit avoir 33 ans. Putain! comme moi... 

En revanche, le passage à 30 ans s'est fait en beauté. Je rayonnais. Je me sentais bien. Maintenant, à 34 ans, je me dis que certaines choses deviennent urgentes et que je me dirige vers la quarantaine. Parfois ça m'angoisse un peu...


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ...nostalgie !
> Je repense à mon vieux Teppaz couleur "crême" qui doit probablement dormir pour l'éternité au fond d'une de mes armoires....



J'en possède un flambant neuf, blanc et bleu comme un G3! Ceci étant, et histoire de ne pas laisser les malfaisants partir en vrille a mon encontre, je tiens à préciser qu'il appartenait à mes parents, étant trop jeune (bien trop jeune!) à l'époque pour m'offrir cette merveille de la technologie, capable de lire les 45, 33 ET 78 tours. C'est pas comme la daube actuelle qui lit les CD mais pas les DVD, les DVD machin + truc mais pas MP3 etc....
Quelle beauté: le petit support blanc en plastique pour tenir le haut parleur debout, la tête de lecture qui bascule avec le petit onglet gravé rouge "78", le curseur à crans pour changer la vitesse de lecture, les petites roues à dents pour le volume et le réglage du son.... La classe.


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est le 501 ça !



Oui! Surement! J'ai toujours une mode d'avance!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quelle beauté: le petit support blanc en plastique pour tenir le haut parleur debout, la tête de lecture qui bascule avec le petit onglet gravé rouge "78", le curseur à crans pour changer la vitesse de lecture, les petites roues à dents pour le volume et le réglage du son.... La classe.


     ... salopard Amok !!!!! ... j'suis tout embué maintenant !!! 
:love:  ... c'est vrai que c'était la classe !!!


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salopard Amok !!!!! ... j'suis tout embué maintenant !!!
> :love:  ... c'est vrai que c'était la classe !!!



C'est pas les violons qu'on va te sortir, c'est les stratocaster


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas les violons qu'on va te sortir, c'est les stratocaster


...et si t'ajoutes une petite Gibson pour la rythmique, c'est le coup de boule assuré dès que je suis débloqué !!!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

J'peux me mettre a la basse ???


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et si t'ajoutes une petite Gibson pour la rythmique, c'est le coup de boule assuré dès que je suis débloqué !!!!



C'est plus ce que c'était selon mes amis musicos  allez si ça te fait plaisir, vieux crouton, et je précise que les strato c'est pas les récentes, hein ça c'est de la merde, c'est celles encore fabriquées  par Fender quand il y était encore 

Ceci dit, dans un accès de jeunisme, je me suis acheté une gratte et un ampli y'a deux semaines  va falloir que je trouve un prof pour m'apprendre à jouer maintenant, parce que c'est là que tu te rends compte que cette connerie c'est pas évident à jouer (surtout quand t'as aucune base !)


----------



## anntraxh (24 Juin 2004)

moi je porte les amplis, ok ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

J'prefere de l'Ampeg ou mesa boogie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'peux me mettre a la basse ???


... ...tidju ! une Charvel !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love: 
...claaaaassssssseeee !!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ...tidju ! une Charvel !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:
> ...claaaaassssssseeee !!!


  Non ! Je joue sur Jackson moi moooossieur  

  Une charvel  et pis quoi encore ??? Pourquoi pas une Squier ?? 

 PS : La vraie (ma mienne est en noir)


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ...tidju ! une Charvel !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:
> ...claaaaassssssseeee !!!



Et puis vient le jour ou il faut se résoudre à porter des lunettes  enfin pour toi ce sera de PLUS GROSSES lunettes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> moi je porte les amplis, ok ?


...encore une marque mythique !!!!! 
Mais, je reste fidèle à mes premières amours :


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Je joue sur Jackson moi moooossieur
> 
> Une charvel  et pis quoi encore ??? Pourquoi pas une Squier ??
> 
> PS : La vraie (ma mienne est en noir)



Te moque pas ou je te mets ma Squier sur la chetron  
Bin quoi, je sais pas si je serai doué, je vais pas m'offrir un strato de 67 non plus hein


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et puis vient le jour ou il faut se résoudre à porter des lunettes  enfin pour toi ce sera de PLUS GROSSES lunettes


Ouais ... bon ça va !!!!!!!  ... et encore ... à première vue, j'avais pensé que c'était une raquette de tennis.......!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...encore une marque mythique !!!!!
> Mais, je reste fidèle à mes premières amours :


 Va pour les corps marshall, je peux brancher la tête (commandé sur le compte de la macgé  )


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Te moque pas ou je te mets ma Squier sur la chetron
> Bin quoi, je sais pas si je serai doué, je vais pas m'offrir un strato de 67 non plus hein


 Ben c'est pas mal pour debuter Squier, mais des fois t'as des bourgeons sur le manche


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... bon ça va !!!!!!!  ... et encore ... à première vue, j'avais pensé que c'était une raquette de tennis.......!!!  :rateau:



bah, avec ma bonne vue, je pensais que c'était une quelconque hache de troll heroic fantasy à la con, mais bon, c'est probablement mon goût de chiotte qu'en est responsable... enfin, j'ai bien fait d'arrêter DAOC


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et si t'ajoutes une petite Gibson pour la rythmique, c'est le coup de boule assuré dès que je suis débloqué !!!!


 Si tu veux être dans le coup (de boule) mieux vaut choisir une Rickenbaker ou une Gibson violin bass voir une Fender precision bass.


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas mal pour debuter Squier, mais des fois t'as des bourgeons sur le manche



Squier, les grattes double emploi !

Coté pile, on fait du bruit, coté face, on joue à Nicolas le jardinier


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Beurk Fender Precision..... Ca a un son d'enfert (quoique très typé et exclusif a mon gout)  mais alors qu'est ce que c'est moche et lourd a jouer


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux être dans le coup (de boule) mieux vaut choisir une Rickenbaker ou une Gibson violin bass voir une Fender precision bass.


 euh... je voulais citer zetrolldetroye et pas zebig


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lourd a jouer


 toi t'as pas commencé par une Jim Harley 5 cordes en teck massif


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Squier, les grattes double emploi !
> 
> Coté pile, on fait du bruit, coté face, on joue à Nicolas le jardinier


 Mouhahahhahahaha


 Nephou, non j'ai privilegié la touche en ebene


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...mais des fois t'as des bourgeons sur le manche


Ah çà, c'est quand tu l'astiques trop ton manche  j'ai bien glissé là


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> une Gibson violin bass


 Paul Mc Cartney touch' :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Paul Mc Cartney touch' :love: :love:


  c'est d'actu non ? 

_sinon j'ai une tobias cinq cordes et une b&b 4 cordes électro accoustique

_Sinon, j'ai pas 30 ans mais c'est juste une question de temps 


_dans le métro maintenant à chaque fois que je proposerai ma place à une femme enceinte je lui demanderai avant si elle n'est pas belge et informaticien*



 * non pas de faute d'accord ici 
_


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Ouh merde j'ai pas le droit de venir moi  j'ai pas 24 encore 

 Bon je sors alors


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

Dites messieurs, si j'ai bien compris tout les gens qui postent sur ce thread sont obligatoirement:
1/ des mutilés du doigt à cause des vieux téléphones à roulette
2/ et donc de vieux nostalgiques de leur jeunesse amputée de la période "garage band's" puisqu' inaptes à la pratique de la gratte à deux mains?


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> Dites messieurs, si j'ai bien compris tout les gens qui postent sur ce thread sont obligatoirement:
> 1/ des mutilés du doigt à cause des vieux téléphones à roulette
> 2/ et donc de vieux nostalgiques de leur jeunesse amputée de la période "garage band's" puisqu' inaptes à la pratique de la gratte à deux mains?


 1/ c'est pas plutôt à cause des patins à cadran

 2/ on peut être manchot et guitariste


----------



## el Charlot (24 Juin 2004)

Moi, le monsieur, il me l'ont sortit, en bas de chez moi, alors que je demandais justement du feu pour ma cigarette conique ... :hein: "Désolé m'sieur, on a pas de feu" et m'eloignant : "oua l'autre le mec, a son age y fume des pet'" ... no comment


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

traiination de g





			
				el Charlot a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le monsieur, il me l'ont sortit, en bas de chez moi, alors que je demandais justement du feu pour ma cigarette conique ... :hein: "Désolé m'sieur, on a pas de feu" et m'eloignant : "oua l'autre le mec, a son age y fume des pet'" ... no comment


  mais que fait l'appeau lisse ? _zebig, y'a contagion help_


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

1/ c'est pas plutôt à cause des patins à cadran


Ah, merci nephou, "un patin à cadran"! 
J'hésitais avec "téléphone à molette", et je désespérais de pouvoir connaitre la véritable dénomination!
Vive les liens intergénérationnels


----------



## clampin (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> Dites messieurs, si j'ai bien compris tout les gens qui postent sur ce thread sont obligatoirement:
> 1/ des mutilés du doigt à cause des vieux téléphones à roulette
> 2/ et donc de vieux nostalgiques de leur jeunesse amputée de la période "garage band's" puisqu' inaptes à la pratique de la gratte à deux mains?



mdr


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> 1/ c'est pas plutôt à cause des patins à cadran
> 
> 
> Ah, merci nephou, "un patin à cadran"!
> ...


D'où l'expression  rouler un patin.


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Dites ,j'peu avoir une derogation quand meme pour poster ici ??? 

 Je tient pas dehors, il fait pas beau


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dites ,j'peu avoir une derogation quand meme pour poster ici ???
> 
> Je tient pas dehors, il fait pas beau



Fais comme moi&#8230; l&#8217;incruste


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Ah non moi j'suis pas comme ca


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2004)

Salut les jeunots !

A vous lire, je me sens tellement vieux, tellement que
je me vois déjà dans le trou.
Le bide écrasé par mon fidèle PowerBook en granite poli.
Le trackpad comme un pot de chrysanthèmes
en plastique sans couleur fissuré de partout.
A la place des touches des fientes de pigeon.
Dans le calcaire de l'écran, l'épitaphe gravée :

     Ci-gît
     Le ci-devant
     Ci-toyen
     Ci- tsuol
  :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

L'autre jour je passe à mes petits secondes le film Carrie de Brian De Palmas, parce que ils ne connaissaient que le tv film, et qu'il faut bien les instruires ces gamins  :mouais:   

Je leur dis "vous verez, ya John Travolta dedans, il est tout jeune c'est marrant" et ils me répondent: "c'est ki lui???"... "Ah oui c'est un chanteur je crois!!"   
Les petits secondes ils connaissent même pas "allo maman ici bébé" "volte face" alors, ne parlons pas de "Grease"  :rose:


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

ben au moins vous les trentenaires, vous avez un chantre qui vous est entièrement dévoué, j'ai nommé Vincent Delerm, qui fait pas des chansons dégueux je trouve


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Ben c'est a cause de Grease qu'ils croient que c'est un chanteur non ?


----------



## Nexka (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est a cause de Grease qu'ils croient que c'est un chanteur non ?



Ahh oui c'est peut être ça...  Je leur demanderai


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas les violons qu'on va te sortir, c'est les stratocaster


c'est pas pour dire, mais la stratocaster, c'est son cinquantenaire cette année, non ?     :love: 

oui, oui, je sais, dehors !  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

J'te dis ca a l'instinc comme ca.

 Sinon y'a "Phenomene" qu'est bien comme film avec travolta


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> c'est par ici



il en manque MDR

mais c'est déjà assez pour me foutre le bourdon ptaing
quel listing de MDR


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Tain j'ai pas 30 balais et pourtant je me sens vieux a la lecture de cette liste


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tain j'ai pas 30 balais et pourtant je me sens vieux a la lecture de cette liste



Je me ressaisie je teste ORACLE 10G sur OSX tiens ca va m'occuper


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! t'en fais pas Lorna !!!
> Je me suis dit ça à 29 ans, 39 ans, 49 ans ... et c'est passé "comme dans du beurre" !!!
> Maintenant ... j'ai décidé de ne plus rien me dire !!!:love:
> (quoique ... vivement "69" ....     !!!)
> :casse:



 :hein: mouais, tout le monde me dis ça ... je sais pas si ça va marcher ...je dirais ça l'année prochaine !!    (si je sombre dans une énorme dépression :mouais: )

(Grosse fête pour faire passer le "3" devant !!!  )

on parle de culture, de groupes mythiques "qu'ils" ne connaissent pas, de films cultes mais autres de Scream et compagnie ... :mouais:

Mais vous, quand vous entendez parler les djeunes, ça ne vous fait pas un p'tit pincement ...? 

 

Bon sur ce je vais préparer ma tisane ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tain j'ai pas 30 balais et pourtant je me sens vieux a la lecture de cette liste



Là où je l'ai bu on disait que c'était pour les plus de 25 balais ..


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous, quand vous entendez parler les djeunes, ça ne vous fait pas un p'tit pincement ...?


Ah ! Parce qu'ils savent parler les p'tits djeunz ? J'croyais qu'is ne faisaient que essémaisser...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Là où je l'ai bu on disait que c'était pour les plus de 25 balais ..



Mais c'était il y a 5 ans


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Parler c'est pas trop le plus pire  

 C kan y zecriv' ke C cho


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

el Charlot a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le monsieur, il me l'ont sortit, en bas de chez moi, alors que je demandais justement du feu pour ma cigarette conique ... :hein: "Désolé m'sieur, on a pas de feu" et m'eloignant : "oua l'autre le mec, a son age y fume des pet'" ... no comment



Pour un premier message ca commence  fort  
Il serait arrivé en gueulant "bon les mecs j'ai du shit, qui c'est qu'en veux" que ca aurait sonné pareil !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'était il y a 5 ans


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Parler c'est pas trop le plus pire
> 
> C kan y zecriv' ke C cho



Zi va laiss' béton com' cé cho d'les suivr !!! :sick:

Ça m'fait penser qu'il y à un de ces jeunes (lâché dans la nature) qui a (plutôt avait) mon numéro de portable
(encore un couillon qui s'est planté en mémorisant , bref !!).
J'ai reçu des textos ... :affraid: et des messages ... :affraid:



 j'ai rien compris ...


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Ca c'est lourd quand un guignol a ton numero comme ca, ca m'est aussi arrivé, et comme il avait du le refiler avant de verifier, j'ai eu plein d'appel pour un gars qu'etait pas moi


----------



## Fulvio (24 Juin 2004)

A mon futur ex-boulot, j'utilise des cartes sim dans des modem GSM/GPRS. Un jour, j'en ai récupéré une pour la mettre dans un vieux téléphones histoire d'avoir un mobile pour un déplacement professionnel (avec aval du boss) et j'en ai profité pour consulter la messagerie. Plein de messages d'insulte d'un type qui avait l'air de recevoir plein d'appel nons désirés :sick:

J'avais du trop faire de test d'envoi de SMS avec un numéro erroné...

Mais je l'ai appelé pour m'excuser et tout s'est arrangé 

...

Non, mais ça va pas ? Vous m'avez pas cru, j'espère ? L'appeler pour m'excuser, ouah, la blague


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

En fait tu lui a renvoyé un texto d'insultes ??? allez avoue


----------



## Mao (24 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> A mon futur ex-boulot, j'utilise des cartes sim dans des modem GSM/GPRS. Un jour, j'en ai récupéré une pour la mettre dans un vieux téléphones histoire d'avoir un mobile pour un déplacement professionnel (avec aval du boss) et j'en ai profité pour consulter la messagerie. Plein de messages d'insulte d'un type qui avait l'air de recevoir plein d'appel nons désirés :sick:/QUOTE]
> 
> Moi c'est pareil je recois tous les e-MMS : j'ai récupéré (légalement j'entends) des adresses mail issues de gprs. En plus des virus j'hérite de tous les messages gratinés  :rose:


----------



## Fulvio (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En fait tu lui a renvoyé un texto d'insultes ??? allez avoue



Nan.

Dans le même ordre de connerie, j'ai un pote (qui fait à peu près la même chose que moi, mais dans une autre boîte) qui avait mis un numéro bidon pour ses tests, genre 06-00-00-00-00.

Il semblerait que, à l'instar des numéros d'immatriculation, ces numéros ronds soient réservés aux élites de notre pays... Mais ça, il a commencé à le soupçonner après l'intervention des gendarmes


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> 
> Dans le même ordre de connerie, j'ai un pote (qui fait à peu près la même chose que moi, mais dans une autre boîte) qui avait mis un numéro bidon pour ses tests, genre 06-00-00-00-00.
> 
> Il semblerait que, à l'instar des numéros d'immatriculation, ces numéros ronds soient réservés aux élites de notre pays... Mais ça, il a commencé à le soupçonner après l'intervention des gendarmes



excellent et vous la veuillez nous suivre


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

Pour les djeunssssssssssss

Indica cup

moi j'y étais

        

J'ai un peu mourru et pris au moins 90 ans cette nuit la


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> Dites messieurs, si j'ai bien compris tout les gens qui postent sur ce thread sont obligatoirement:
> 1/ des mutilés du doigt à cause des vieux téléphones à roulette



Ben, en fait, dans ma jeunesse, le téléphone à la maison, même à roulette ou à patin, c'était rare.  J'étais pas loin d'avoir le bac quand mes parents en ont eu un et encore, c'était un téléphone de fonction pour le boulot  

L'habitude de ne pas en avoir était d'ailleurs bien ancrée chez moi : j'ai pris mon premier abonnement à 30 ans passés.

Ils arrivent à imaginer ça les djeunes, qu'on vive sans téléphone (ni portable, ni fixe) ?


----------



## el Charlot (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour un premier message ca commence  fort
> Il serait arrivé en gueulant "bon les mecs j'ai du shit, qui c'est qu'en veux" que ca aurait sonné pareil !


Déjà c'etait pas un premier post, mais y avait du avoir un changement dans les forums . De plus, c'est pas parceke tu dis que tu fume O C A S I O N E L E M E N T que tu viens faire du proselitysme ou de la vente ... je croyais que c'etait un topic pour trentenaire, ou justement on ne ferais pas ce genre de reflexions ...


----------

